# Cat suck and kneading 6 yrs old Please Help!



## dunkindonutcats (Jul 18, 2011)

ok I love my cat but I have smacked my cat out of reflex and felt horrible about it but I will be petting him and he'll be fine and then all of a sudden he started sucking and kneading on my clothing it wouldn't be bad except for he sinks his claws into me. 
Now to make sure you understand I am not being mean, I had to have dad come and take the cats claws out of me multiple times because of how hard he digs in, if you were to look at my arms it would look like I got attacked.
But any ways I'm not sure why he does this, I have tried to gently reassure him give him all the toys and friends possible but I still don't know what to do to stop this he is destroying my skin and my furniture please help.

Please help

Again please understand I in no way purposely hit my cat, but when your sitting down and he just sinks his claws in it is an automatic response. I love my cats dearly!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, I think if a cat is kneading that means he/she is VERY happy and content at the time. It is an action resemble what he/she did to the mom when in the nursing age. My cat Meatball does that sometimes, and Metoo does that all the time. Really, I think you should be glad because you got a happy cat there  

I don't think you can really change this behavior. It's a habit just like some people bite their nails or pens. It feels good to the cat. He didn't mean to hurt you, actually he is showing how much he loves you and feels safe to be with you. Please, don't slap him for that really, you will hurt his feeling... If you feel the claws are hurting you, I think you should trim his/her claws. There are lots of info on how to trim a cat's claws online. It's really not hard, just pick a time when he is sleeping, and don't cut below the bloodline


----------



## dunkindonutcats (Jul 18, 2011)

I'll have to try the cutting down his claws, but will that harm him in the long run, he does not like be kept inside all the time, so can he still defend himself if need be?
And yea I know I always feel so horrible every time I smack him cause I know it hurts him too. I always give him his favorite treat after.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

If you need to get him off you, I think you can gentely push him away or take off his paws, and then walk away. These way nobody is hurt, physically or mentally. Maybe save the treat part because he might see the treat as an encouragement/appraise to do the kneading, then he may want to do it more often just to get a treat. 

If I may suggest, I would say maybe you should keep him strictly inside. There are cars, wild animals, feral cats, abusive people, deseases out there which may one day hurt your precious kitty. He won't be happy at the beginning, for sure, and may try to escape. But eventually he will settle down and live a long and happy life indoor. 

But of course, that's your choice. We all try to give our kitty the best we believe is  If he will still be an outdoor cat, then trimming his claws may not be a good idea. He need those to defend himself or climb on a tree when being chased. Then I guess you will have to (gently) push him away whenever he kneads


----------



## TheCatsWhiskers (Jun 27, 2011)

My Samurai used to do this from a kitten and I would make sure I had a cover on me before inviting/allowing him to lay on me, after a while he learned not to do it unless the cover was in place.... Good luck


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You're not cutting his nails all the way down, be careful not to cut into the quick (pink part inside). You're just removing the sharp edges so they can't dig into your.

As for suckling well...when you figure out a way to stop it...let me know.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree with _YingYing_'s comments. This is a natural reaction, some kits do it that were taken from their momcats too soon (before 12 wks.), other just like the feeling, it's like a kid who sucks his thumb. Get a fuzzy baby blanket or big stuffed plushy toy and put it on your lap when he starts to do this. Then when you get up, he can continue with the blanket or toy. Keep the tips of his claws trimmed every 3 weeks and they won't catch in your clothes. Actually I find it soothing when they knead.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Athena does this. It's often related to a kitten being removed from their mother too young. I've read theories that it's possibly a form of separation anxiety, or simply a result of the mother cat not weaning the kittens herself, so they never learned to stop.

We keep Athena's claws trimmed and that helps a lot. I usually just let her do it (as long as it's not hurting me) because it seems to make her feel relaxed and comfortable.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

My Samantha was 16 years old and she would still knead the spot on my bed before she'd settle down, she would be purring like crazy while she was doing this.
I akin it to fluffing the pillow for a person.
This was usually during our nightly bedtime grooming and petting sessions.


----------



## Cam (May 6, 2011)

As I type, Bertie is kneading and sucking on my dressing gown! 
Dunkindonutcats - have you noticed if there's any particular time of day or place or item of clothing your cat likes to knead and suck?
I ask cos I feel very fortunate that Bertie only does this to my dressing gown, so also only in the morning when I wear it. It's thick and fluffy so I rarely feel his claws through it.
so if you notice it's a time of day or particular place you could try wearing something like that at that time or when you sit it that place to minimise clawing to you, or if it's a particular item of cloting make sure you have several layers under it!
I find that it's a good way to keep Bertie out of mischief while I'm having my breakfast, cos I'm really pushed for time in the mornings! He clearly loves it so I just let him go nuts!


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Isis kneads and sucks on my arm, as well as her soft pink blankie. I think it's endearing and I would never want to stop it.

Please be careful cutting the nails, and of course, if you're too worried to do it, get a professional, a vet to do it for you.


----------



## jmw (Jul 22, 2011)

They love to do it on microplush surfaces. Especially when they were separated from their mother for whatever reason at a very early age.

Here is a video of my Hermes when he was younger doing it. He still does it. He just did it a little bit ago actually;


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

My Midnight, who will be 7 years old in September and who is also the mother to Star and Lucky, still kneads and suckles. In fact, her boys don't suckle at all. Lucky still kneads and he does it on my daughter's arm. Star will knead the air if he's in an especially purry mood and has parked himself in my lap. Li'l Smokie will only knead when she's standing up and only if it's the fleecy part of her cat bed. And finally, my sweet Bridge baby, Smokey, kneaded as well.


----------

